# Plow Drivers Needed-Washington DC Area



## mgrass (Sep 19, 2013)

We are looking to hire multiple part time CDL licensed snow plow drivers. No plow experience required. Must be able to be on call for either 1st, 2nd or 3rd shift anytime snow is forecasted. We provide training, and vehicles. No subcontractors, we pay $25/hr. Weekly pay. Orientation start in two weeks so contact us immediately at [email protected] or ask for Robert at703-856-3611.


----------



## FD39901 (May 31, 2009)

Where are the routes. What type of trucks.


----------



## mgrass (Sep 19, 2013)

*Reply*

For all details call Robert at 703-856-3611


----------

